# Designing/ Building a Micro/Microskiff



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Good luck. Sounds interesting.Looking foward to the pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2019)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like a cool project!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out the thread building something really shallow, it will give you ideas. Also there is the solo skiff for ideas as well.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds like a cool build. The real problem with the smaller motors on a planing hull IMO is the lack of prop options. It looks like there is an aluminum prop available rather than the factory plastic option, a good shop might be able to work some magic on it.


----------



## JB Fishp (Feb 2, 2019)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Sounds like a cool build. The real problem with the smaller motors on a planing hull IMO is the lack of prop options. It looks like there is an aluminum prop available rather than the factory plastic option, a good shop might be able to work some magic on it.


The Tohatsu 6 comes with an aluminum prop and the dealer said Tohatsu offers a selection of props. Just not sure how much could be gained by tweaking the prop in this case. Looking at potential speed using a prop calculator and the specs on the factory prop it has an absolute max speed of right at 19mph but very well could be around 16mph. If I'm in that area that's fine, I just don't want a slug that barely planes. Total weight will be under 400 lbs. hull, me, motor gear, ice chest etc. and there is plenty of planing surface. You can also do a lot by moving your weight around to get on plane and adjust hull trim. I will be half of the weight + of this whole loaded rig. A tiny boat like this is so much more sensitive to weight placement than even a little 16 footer with 2 guys and gear and 30 hp motor. If I changed props or cupped the prop or both I would guess it would be hard to get more than 2mph more out of it. It seems there isn't that much thrust potential there to work with. But there is a lot of guessing involved. LOL


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Kind of like a scooter- I like the concept. Will it handle two folks?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you have high hopes for 13 from a 3.5.

The L/W ratio does not lend itself to be a fast boat by design. A 4x would be a fast hull, your is 2.75. 4X for 48" is 16'; for 11' is 33". Surfboard sized.

Throw up some drawings.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with DuckNut. At 48" she is short and fat. Good for stability, but not so much for efficiency or handling. That's also a lot of wetted surface causing drag to overcome. Most Jon boats that size are around 36".
Not saying it can't be fun and functional, but 13 mph will be hard to achieve with a 3.5hp, and she may want to crab a bit so you gotta design and ballance to avoid that.

Let's see some concepts.


----------

